# $37K for a family of 3 in Nova Scotia????????



## pleasehelp (Sep 10, 2010)

Hello, I wonder if you could help us?

We are currently living in the UK and my husband as been offered a job in Halifax, Nova Scotia. It pays $37K with no benefits, no housing allowance, and no relocation costs. We are currently expecting a baby (our first) so I would not be working. So my 2 questions are:

1) Is that salary enough to live comfortably for a family of 3 (with a new baby) in Halifax, Nova Scotia??

2) We have been looking at 2-bed houses/flats for rent online and the average price we see is $900. Is that a reasonable price for a reasonable area?

Thank you for any answers


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

pleasehelp said:


> Hello, I wonder if you could help us?
> 
> We are currently living in the UK and my husband as been offered a job in Halifax, Nova Scotia. It pays $37K with no benefits, no housing allowance, and no relocation costs. We are currently expecting a baby (our first) so I would not be working. So my 2 questions are:
> 
> ...


1) It will be difficult to have a decent standard of living on such an income unless you're prepared to live very basically. It's unlikely you would be able to afford much of a car payment if you intend to drive.
2) That seems about to be in the ballpark for Halifax.


----------



## patient man (Feb 14, 2010)

If you are on face book look for british expats nova scotia or BES nova scotia, loads of expats who will assist


----------



## patient man (Feb 14, 2010)

What do you do for a living, that is bang on the nail for minimum wage in NS


----------



## ponchoape (Aug 24, 2009)

Seems a bit low, but depends upon the career I suppose.

Census stats are a bit old, but 2005 houshold income for Halifax is $54,129.

Also, average rent in Halifax for 2006 is $712.

Source: Halifax, Nova Scotia - Detailed City Profile

Hope that helps!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

patient man said:


> What do you do for a living, that is bang on the nail for minimum wage in NS


I think it's somewhat more than the minimum wage. The highest minimum wage in the country is, I think, Ontario at $10.50/hour. For a 40 hour week that would calculate to just under $22,000 per year.


----------

